# What Is It Like Where You Live?



## CellyCell (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in an industrial city... aka gross. Haha, no. Pittsburg in California (without the H, damnit!)

Small, middle class town - it's reputation for being criminal driven and stuff but the reputation is all made up. It's not any different then any other town in that way (crime is everywhere!). It use to be a quiet place and ideal for families trying to get out of the city because of all the new houses but it's becoming overcrowded and traffic is being brought into it which made things worst, IMO. But they're doing a lot to improve and update the city's look which is good. We were one of very few cities who had a Walmart, ha!

The weather is crazy hot because we're up in hills - it's in the extremes here (super hot or super cold) and I live next to the Delta waters... Pittsburg was known back in the day as a fishing place, I guess. We have our annual Sea Food Festival. Um. Not much to say... haha. It's not a memorable town, IMO. But I can say the folks are different in the sense that we're sorta ghetto but much friendlier than the surrounding cities, haha!

Who's next?


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in a small poopy town in Oklahoma...population 2,000 something. There are two gas stations, a grocery store and dollar store, and food-wise we have Sonic, Simple Simons Pizza, and a little Mexican restaurant(forgot the name). Takes a bit more than an hours drive for any sort of decent shopping. It's really quite blah so there isn't much to say...it always smells like cow poop outside early in the morning?

On the plus side, it's very safe and quiet.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 14, 2008)

Well where I live, it's freakin' TINY compared to our surrounding suburbs. Like you've been everywhere just by driving around in this town for aprx. 15 minutes LOL...I live in San Bruno, CA. There ain't much to do here, just the mall (Tanforan) and like a million freakin' restaurants to get you all kinds of fat if you're too lazy to cook (in one block alone, there's 2 Chinese restaurants, a Jack-n-the Box, 2 pizza places...well 3 if you include Domino's, and a Chinese buffet...omg!). We need more liquor stores...for real though.

And like from the 2nd floor of my house, you can see SFO and BART and CalTrain haha, but when you've lived near the airport for as long as I have, you get used to the sound. But now that I think about it, it makes sense there being so many resturants (and Hotels, 4got 2 mention that), RIGHT next to the airport. Stupid though, it shouldn't be called SFO since it isn't even IN San Francisco, it's in San Bruno, and some parts of Millbrae.

Thank God for skool though, I'm always in San Francisco going to class and doing hw in the labs


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in a town called Middlesbrough in the North East of England.

It's alright...I guess. Well, I've never been mugged or had my house broken into haha

According to the internet it's got a popluation of 142,691 which is actually a lot more than I thought. It's got a ton of schools. Not even spread out. My old school shared a school field with another school. We're quite near the Angel of The North which is a national landmark. Lately there's been quite a bit of work going on to update Middlesbrough. They've been modernizing the exteriors of all the schools and colleges so they look really arty, making our shopping center really nice and just in general tidying up the place.

A lot of people from different parts of england seem to think Middlesbrough is full of crime but I've never experienced any of it personally. Like you said Celly, crime is everywhere and I don't think where I live is any better or worse than the rest of the country. Like every town it has it's nice parts and it's not so nice parts.

It's definatley improving...I'll give it that.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in Sydney, Australia..

population 4.3 million. In my suburb there are apparently just under 128, 000 people.

Some people think it's a super rich area but it's not really.. just your standard mix of middle-upper class people and a whole lot of rough beachy gang people mixed in there too.

I live between the University of NSW (UNSW), and one of the largest hospitals in sydney, the Prince of Wales Hospital. It's a teaching hospital too.

Other than that, I live down the road from Randwick Race Course and quite close to the beach, maybe 20 minutes walk? 10 minutes from my house we have an area called 'the spot' which has heaps of restaurants and cafes. It's not a bad place to live. We have a cinemea, small shopping centre (with just things like food and hair dressers etc.), and I live about 15-20 minutes drive from the bit of Sydney you'd stay in if you were a tourist, where the opera house and centerpoint tower are





It's interesting reading about all your areas!


----------



## Anthea (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in an out fringe suburb of Sydney Australia called Berowra. Its a quiet an old settlement (as far as Sydney goes) and used to be last suburb when heading north out of Sydney. There are 2 main roads. The major main road is the Pacific Hwy which goes all the way to Brisbane, but that's been bypassed by a freeway. The other main road which goes into our suburb winds down to Berowra creek. (see my notepad) and there is a car ferry to take you to the other side and a small marina. Berowa is built on a series of ridges and is surrounded by bush. In Berowra itself there is not a lot of crime, there is one road in and one road out so thieves don't tend to like that. Out closest major shopping centre is Westfield at Hornsby which is a 15 min drive down the Pacific Hwy and Sydney city is roughly 40km south.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 14, 2008)

A, I was in Berowra last night! rock on!


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif population 4.3 million. In my suburb there are apparently just under *128, 000* people. LOL, there's almost the same amount of people in your suburb as there is in my entire city


----------



## Anthea (Sep 14, 2008)

Rosie, that's funny so was I lol



I would drive through Randwick at least twice each week.

Forgot to mention Population of Berowra and surrounding areas is about 10,000


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 14, 2008)

lol, well, Sydney is the biggest city in Australia (I think? I'm fairly sure it is.)

I can't believe there are 10,000 in berowra! I wouldn't have known that. It's so beautiful there, and down at wiseman's ferry, such a lovely area for a nice ploughman's lunch...


----------



## Anthea (Sep 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, well, Sydney is the biggest city in Australia (I think? I'm fairly sure it is.)
I can't believe there are 10,000 in berowra! I wouldn't have known that. It's so beautiful there, and down at wiseman's ferry, such a lovely area for a nice ploughman's lunch...

Thanks Rosie, Berowra actually has 2 suburbs (Berowra and Berowra Heights) with 2 postcodes and 2 post offices and 2 public schools and 2 private schools. So if you look Up just Berowra you will get a population of about 4281 but if you combine the suburbs, Berowra, Berowra Heights and Berowra waters. its about 10,000
Wisemans ferry is a bit of a drive from here, I used to enjoy taking my motorbike on long rides though some very deserted twisty roads to Wisemans ferry. The ferry we have here is called Berowra waters ferry. Yes its a lovely spot for sure, there's a nice pub at Wisemans to have a nice lunch and a drink.


----------



## Karren (Sep 14, 2008)

Well Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.... with the H... lol is an old steel and coal mining city.... which has gone hi-tech... Still some steel mills and a lot of coal mines further to the south.... But it was voted America's most livable city a few years ago... And like the mid-west.... it is super affordable..... you can get a large new house for $150,000... Not $1.5 million!!! like in Pittsburg... without the H!! hahahaha


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 14, 2008)

I am from El Paso, TX USA as well as Ciudad Juarez, Chihuahua MEX and I wouldn't have it any other way. El Paso is a medium sized city that has grown in leaps and bounds in the past few years. There is an ARMY base in the center of the city called Ft. Bliss. There are about 4-5 school districts and too many public schools to even guestimate. The population is around 610,000, but it grows GREATLY over the weekends when our neighbors from Mexico come over on the weekeneds, Cd. Juarez's population is over 2.5 million! El Paso is a relatively safe city, even though Juarez is notorious for violence. There are over 300 young women who have been raped/murdered in the city in the span of about 15 years and not one of the crimes has been solved and it doesn't look like it will be solved anytime soon. They also have MASSIVE shoot outs between drug cartels. Fun stuff. We have 2 malls and a recently open outlet mall. There are tons of restaurants (local and chain), we have a symphony, and opera company and art, science and holocaust museums. . El Paso is one of those cities that truly is whatever you make of it. There is always something going on, it's up to you to find it and make the best of it! I LOVE this place and I am def proud to call it home.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 14, 2008)

i live in liverpool which is in the north west of england though i was raised over in leeds which is in the east. both are around 45 minutes from manchester either way. currently in a big student house with four other girls about a mile from the city centre. the city of liverpool is the european capital of culture for 2008, and this means the council get to spend a lot of money that they don't have on doing arty things to attract visitors. it's still an amazing city though. brilliant night life and i feel safe here.



i miss leeds from time to time but liverpool is a great place to be right now.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 14, 2008)

I think my city has a population under 7,000. We have a Walmart, but no Target.



The town is small enough that I run into people I know or recognize on a somewhat regular basis, but not everyday. When my niece moved in with me and started attending the school, she said it was kind of strange because just about everyone(she was in 9th grade at the time) had known each other since about kindergarten. I kinda like that, because when I was in school we lived near a Naval base and kids/friends changed so much.

It's very pretty. Lots of greenery, though that is very common for the western half of Washington. People are generally polite and friendly. I see people holding the door open for each other all the time.

Old cars! And I don't mean beat up. When I lived in North Carolina, I saw that people tended to put their money into low riders with expensive rims and stereos and such, but here you see classic cars all the time. They are just beautiful. In fact at the local A&amp;W they have a classic car show in the parking lot every Wednesday.

I love it here. I didn't think I would. We moved here simply to be closer to where my husband attends college, but we ended up loving the area we live in. I hope when he finishes college we don't have to move.


----------



## BeachBarbie (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in Havelock, NC, a tiny city on the coast of NC. it takes 7 minutes, with stoplights, to travel the entire length of the city. its population is 98% military since we have a Marine corps air station here (my husband is a Marine, though he is from here since his dad is a Marine stationed here too). We just got a walmart a few months ago. according to google our population is 22k. it kind of sucks here, everybody calls it 'Havenot,' there are a lot of fast food places and a couple parks crammed into the few miles that is this city but not much else. i think the crime rate is pretty low, since there has apparently been only one murder in havelock, the site of which has been converted into a haunted house that is open every halloween.

I grew up in the upper middle class part of New Bern, which is about 30 minutes away. it has a lot of historical parts (tryon palace, first capitol of NC, birthplace of pepsi, nicholas sparks lives there and i went to school with 2 of his kids) and neat little shops in the downtown area and of course the two rivers cutting through the city. New Bern has a Target, about 45min from my house haha. it's almost a 3 hour drive to a Nordstrom up in Durham and an hour to a gap and american eagle. being a 15min drive to the beach is pretty nice though. NB has around 28k people according to google.

edit: oh and it's very rural here. cotton and tobacco. and there will be a city, then lots of forest, city, forest, city, forest. all down Hwy 70 which runs all through around here. the rest of my family is up in Farmville nc, (about 1.5 hours from havelock), which you can imagine, is also rural. we have cotton and tobacco farms there and there is one long chain of little shops, like in julia roberts' home town in Runaway Bride hahaha.


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in a small town in Lincolnshire, famous for its antique shops. It's quite small and very old fashioned here. The shops have never managed to get rid of the half-day closing on a wednesday. Seriously, the whole town shuts down at 1pm on a wednesday!

We've got a small Tesco and a tiny Somerfield. They're trying to get a larger Tesco just outside town.

There's plenty of pubs, but not many decent places to eat. No fast food chains here, just 5 locally owned takeaways. You can get pizza delivered but you have to pick up from any of the other places (2 pizza, 2 Chinese and 1 Indian).

It's very rural, the nearest big place for shopping is 40 minutes drive away. That's also the nearest train station. Apart from the fact they're re-laying the line so there aren't any trains running.

I moved out 4 years ago, and moved back in July. Everyone around town still knew who I was (as in, at my local pubs).

For some reason, a lot of ex-RAF families move here.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in Versailles, which is in the west (large) suburd of Paris.

It's Versailles so if you know a bit of French history, it's the place where Louis the 14th used to live (at that time, Paris was a "dangerous" town, and he had just escaped a failed coup against him so he wanted to show who was the boss). Actual population : around 88 000 people. The weather is hot and windy.

It's a middle/upper class city, on the expensive side, so you might want ot consider going elsewhere to acquire the house of your dreams. A lot of buildings are also old and classified.

There's a lot of tourists there, as it can be expected. You will find lots of restaurants, indian, japanese, korean, and so on. Two trains stations, you can reach Paris in 15 minutes



Lots of stores, some more affordable than others, so you really don't need to go far to shop.

The city despite its population it is quite nice to live in, it's divided in 8 areas, some date back from the time it was a royal city. We also have gardens, parks and forests around, so it's far from the picture of a parisian area just full of high buildings.

The city has also a military side, one area of the city called Satory is actually a military base with stores, sports equipments of its own.


----------



## Darla (Sep 14, 2008)

i live in Maryland. I can be in baltimore in about 20 min , District of Columbia in about 35 min. Its way too crowded and way too hot today!


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in Sudbury Ontario, Canada, its located in Northern Ontario so we do have long cold winters (but not like eskimo style or anything!! haha) We are the largest city in the North and I think the population is 150'000 or so, We're called the Greater City of Sudbury because theyre are alot of connecting towns around us, short drives and most have a population of less than 45'000, our transportation system (bus) goes in and out of those towns for commute... We have some massive mines and we are defenitly a mining community.. almost everyone works there..and if not there..lol a call center or for minimum wage! ahaha so yea..We have a science center,alot of nice lakes and beaches, boardwalks.. a bunch of strip malls,2 large malls and a massive amount of chain and locally owned great restaurants. About the crime,its not as bad as some bigger places but it does have it share..we had a serial rapist.. some murders,alot of robberies ect and drugs! So its good and not so good in some senses..it all depends which area you live in. I do like it though !

This was fun reading info from everyone else..great thread!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in Hamilton, Ontario, aka Steelcity. The population is somewhere around 500 000. Right in between Toronto and Niagara Falls, both an hour drive away in opposite directions. We are right on the shore of Lake Ontario which sounds nice, but kind of isn't, because the lake is so dirty from the steel companies Dofasco and Stelco, that it really smells. Don't even think of going in that water lol!

There is decent little malls, little restaurants, fast food and all that. For the good shopping though I defintly have to drive to Niagara or Toronto, we don't even have a Sephora or actual MAC store, just a counter, so the brands are limited. No UD, Nars, MUFE, Bourjous, nothing like that. Like the Guess store here is so small it only carries 1/4 of what the store in Toronto would have.

Anyway the city is divided into 5 parts. We are right on the Niagara Escarpment so there is the West Mountain, East Mountain, South Central Downtown, East Downtown, and the North End.

Most the areas up on the mountain are richer, cleaner, no crackheads wondering around.

South Central downtown is the main downtown area and it starts to look pretty ghetto. The east and north ends of downtown are where people get shot, mugged, lots of drugs, lots of druggies. I can't walk alone in those areas.

I love my city because I grew up here and I know every street, as well as how close it is to Niagara Falls and Toronto, and we do have a bus/train station right in the middle of downtown so its easy to get to those places.

It isn't a tourist area, I think its pretty ghetto for the most part, and it smells because of the lake. Also our weather sucks, super hot smoggy summers, freezing cold winters that last basically from October to April or May.

At least its quieter than a tourist or serious business city, I feel a little overwhelmed by how many people are everywhere when I go to Toronto or Niagara.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.... with the H... lol is an old steel and coal mining city.... which has gone hi-tech... Still some steel mills and a lot of coal mines further to the south.... But it was voted America's most livable city a few years ago... And like the mid-west.... it is super affordable..... you can get a large new house for $150,000... Not $1.5 million!!! like in Pittsburg... without the H!! hahahaha Lmao.Pittsburg w/out the H is in the $300,000 range atm, AHEM!

For 1.5 million - I would never spend it in a craptastic city like this. I'd move to San Francisco.


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 14, 2008)

I can't remember our population. Maybe 70,000? It's a valley, lots of hispanic folk cause of the farming jobs here, we grow a lot of apples here in Washington. I live on the country part of my city, houses are more spread out and it's quiet, no stores or anything. There's lots of little cities surrounding. Horrible drivers everywhere!

Everyone complains that there's nothing to do here, but really, you can do a whole lot more than in a city of like 10,000 or less. We have 3 high schools, a community college, a fairgrounds. Walmart, Kmart, Target, etc. a mall. We used to have 2 malls, but the big one closed down like 8 yrs ago.

Lots of meth addicts, crack heads, drug dealers, a BUNCH of dumbass gangs. Crime is not bad where I live, but out in town it's stupid. I have never had anything happen to me, but there is usually only 30 something murders a year, lots of gang shootings/drive by's, lots and LOTS of car thefts. A couple months ago, like 11 Honda's were stolen in 2 days.

I don't like it. And I actually just don't like it in Washington cause it freaking snows a lot some winter's, and they don't plow anything where I live. And the ice, and accidents, and hills. And then since we live in kind of a dessert climate, it gets super hot in the summer.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 14, 2008)

Beautiful Salmon Arm small town w/ population of 16,000

Our main highlight of the year is our Root's in Blues BBQ Festival

Roots 'N Blues 'N BBQ Festival | ROOTS &amp; BLUES &amp; BBQ

We are surrounded by mountains and it barely rains ,, we have beautiful winters and very hot summers

We also have houseboats and many water activities

We have a nice duck pond with a water sprout

We have hot springs close by to see and a huge wharf to hang out on

This a town where everybody knows your name lol


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in Thornton, Colorado, basically Denver. I'm not sure what the population is but it's a lot lol. I'm pretty close to everything, I work in the mountains which I'm not excited about this winter. I dont think our crime rate is that bad but it can get pretty freaky i suppose, I wouldn't walk around downtown by myself at night lol. There's really good shopping at pretty much every mall around here. Our winters usually suck and are super cold, fall is absolutely gorgeous if you go up in the mountains and see all the leaves changing, spring is amazing too. Summer usually gets up to around 90's so it's never too hot and we have gorgeous sunsets and sunrises.

I dont know what else to say about it lol..it's pretty normal to me.


----------



## Panda816 (Sep 14, 2008)

My town is actually called a "village". It is surrounded by industrial area and suburban within. Population 12,483 as of 2007. We are north eastern NJ and NYC is right across the river I am close to all Hudson River crossings, Lincoln Tunnel, George Washington bridge.

My town itself it small, the 4th of July is celebrated big time,all year long they prepare for it. Not a lot of stores in the town itself,but we have CVS- nearby towns have Walmarts, Targets, and we have one of the biggest shopping malls a few miles away.

I moved here 4 yrs ago when I got married.


----------



## vesna (Sep 14, 2008)

I live in Glasgow in Scotland. I'm not sure of the population. Some bits of it are pretty nice and then there are other parts that look like Beirut after a bomb has just hit it. Where I live falls somewhere in between those two categories. It's not completely awful but there's a lot of crime. Mostly gang fighting. There are some things I love about Glasgow though. The city centre has great night life and shopping and I like how there's a great mix of different people from different places.

My local area has a large shopping centre and lots of super markets etc. There's swimming baths and an ice rink too and lots of gyms and sports facilities. So I can't really complain about having nothing to do but having lived here for nearly my whole life I'm a little bored of it. I'd really like to travel and probably end up living in a different country.


----------



## Paula_BS (Sep 15, 2008)

I live in Brazil, southeastern coast, 100 ft from the beach. Lovely city, 50 miles from Sao Paulo. I work in a neighbor city, also 100 ft from the beach, so I can't complain!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 15, 2008)

I live in Spartanburg SC which is a small town. If you go to Walmart, your bound to run into someone you know lol. It's starting to grow a little bit on the business side but its still not anything major. I googled it and our town has a population of 38,843 as of July of 2007. We get pretty good weather changes, all four seasons. We hardly get snow anymore though due to all the climate changes. We still have some old mom and pop stores but not as many anymore.

Some parts of the town look better than others but most people around here know where to avoid. The worse part does have tons of prostitutes and breaking in's and fights but, like i said, we know where to avoid them. We do have a high crime rate though. Throughout the US the average is 287.3 per every 100,000 and we've had an average of 935.5 from 2002 to 2006, not good.

Its a very quiet town in general. We have the famous Beacon Drive In which I believe is know for their sweet tea, which is also a very popular drink here. You can't find a restaurant here that doesn't serve sweet tea



They even had the street it's on named after the owner, John B White Sr. Blvd. We don't have a lot of fancy upscale restaurants but we do have a couple. You can't find Popye's Chicken here, we don't have a Checkers, we just barely got Dunkin Donuts into town. We just got our first Sonic's not to long ago.

Alot of our work depends on BMW right now. Most people work for manufactoring companies and slowly they've been dwindling down. I'd say if it wasn't for BMW, which is right down the road, we'd be screwed. They've use tons of nearby companies to make other parts for the vehicles but chances are that if you work in a manufacting company for cars, its somehow connected to BMW. We also have Milliken with Forbes named one of the top 100 companies to work for. I really can't think of too much else but here are some pictures of our downtown which is pretty small lol.

And here's a link to some old information :

Spartanburg, South Carolina (SC) Detailed Profile - relocation, real estate, travel, jobs, hospitals, schools, crime, news, sex offenders

Spartanburg, South Carolina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ashley (Sep 16, 2008)

I live in LA, which is large, and covers a large area of southern California. Since it's so big, you have to drive a lot to go to all the surrounding neighborhoods, but at the same time, you don't have to drive far to get to a store since there are so many.

You can pretty much do everything here and you have access to everything. For example, in Pasadena, there are two Targets on the same street, about 3 miles away from each other. In Glendale, there's a Sephora store and a Sephora inside of JC Penny, and a MAC store, and a MAC counter in Nordies.

It's also in a great location where, if you wanted to go surfing and snowboarding in one day, it's doable if you're willing to drive.

Lots of diversity..you'll meet all kinds of people, you can kind all types of restaurants and try out all kinds of food.

Also a great range in the socioeconomic status of residents. Those below poverty level as well as though far beyond. I don't like it when people say LA is dangerous, or "ghetto", or dirty, etc. LA is so huge, you can't make that generalization. There are definitely some scary parts in LA that are run down, but there are also very nice, upper class areas in LA.

We don't have a "real" downtown...but they're trying to revitalize it.

Weather is usually good. "Los Angeles receives plenty of sunshine, with 325 sunny days and only 27 rainy days on average every year."


----------



## speedy (Sep 16, 2008)

I live in a suburb of Perth Western Australia. There are around 1.5 million people living in Perth, but it's really like a large country town. My suburb is near the beach (about 10 minutes walk) and about 10 minutes drive to the city.

Perth is the most isolated capital city in the world, and the second windiest city in the world, which surprises me cause it doesn't seem that windy to me. It's a lovely place to live, lots of things to do, and not much crime.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 16, 2008)

I live in the Blue Mountains, a city about an hour and a half west of Sydney. It has a population of approximately 75,000 though I would say it's more like 100,000. It's a city within a world heritage national park, so there's lots of beautiful bushland.

We have a lot of popular/famous bushwalking tracks and attractions. Other activities like rock climbing and canyoning are also poulation.

We have a massive variety of local cafe's and restaurants as well as many resorts and large hotels/guest houses/bed and breakfasts. It's a popular destunation for Sydney-siders to come up for a relaxing weekend to escape the city.

It's a really beautiful area, despite being a small city, it's not far Sydney itself, it's an hour and halfs drive or a 2 hour train ride down.


----------



## lolaB (Sep 16, 2008)

Algonquin's population is about 23k. It's kind of split between "old" Algonquin, where all the older, smaller/town homes are, and "new" Algonquin, where most of the newer subdivisions are. I'm pretty sure it's east vs. west of the river, but I don't know if I'm on the east or west, so I'll just say I'm on the new side, lol. It's pretty quiet. There's almost never anything interesting going on.

There's an outdoor mall right down the road (I could walk), and there's a galleria being built right across the street from it. There's a wal-mart, costco, super target, meijer, etc here, and there's an indoor mall not too far from here, but no one ever goes anymore because of the Algonquin commons (the outdoor mall). I live in a subdivision where all the houses kind of look the same, but I like it. I know and love my neighbors and other people around the neighborhood as well. It's about 45-60 minutes from Chicago, so it's not hard to go to the city.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I live in Spartanburg SC which is a small town. My friend went to college there on a full-ride softball scholarship. Then she messed up her ankle in playoffs and went to USC Aiken. I lived in Augusta, GA for 10 years.
Now, I live in a town within a city on the outskirts of Albany, NY... Basically, anything I *truly* want here (short of MAC, BB and Sephora) requires me to drive to NYC about 3.5 hours away... Or about 3 hrs. to Farmington, CT. I seriously could care less about the population or anything, as sad as that is...


----------



## Gwendela (Sep 16, 2008)

I live in a little city in Illinois with a population of around 20,000. We're in farming country and our local high school's "mascot" got it's name from the fields that basically frame this area. As far as eats we have four chinese buffets, four mexican restaurants (two of which are owned by the same guy), a few good locally owned places, and then your typical subway, McD's, taco bell faire. Our mall is rinky dinky and lacks the finer things in life (good makeup and Coach, lol) It's a 45 mile drive to the nearest decent mall. What we do have is access to three pretty good schools one of which is the University of Illinois. Go Fighting Illini! I grew up here and I enjoy living in a small town so I'm happy.


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Sep 19, 2008)

I live in Lancaster, Pennsylvania.

Where I live right now is awfully boring. All of the back roads are farmlands and are crawling with the Amish. It's not odd to see the Amish in Wal*Mart or local grocery stores or the mall either. We have one mall and also several outlets which each have like 20 stores or so in them. There's a lot of stores for shopping, but that's about all there is to do. A lot of people just hang out at the mall since there's really nowhere else to go. I live right by Lancaster city which is pretty much dominantly hispanic and black and very VERY ghetto. The county's population is 470,658 which doesn't seem like very much but it doesn't surprise me.

And eh, that's about it. Nothing exciting here. =[


----------



## lewbbs08 (Sep 23, 2008)

I live in China


----------



## MissElaine (Sep 23, 2008)

I live in a rapidly growing suburb outside of Houston, TX. Middle to upper class. There are about 29,000 people here. It has a very small town feeling to it. I live less than 10 minutes from NASA. I could be in the heart of Houston in about 35 minutes and I could get to Galveston in about the same amount of time. I rarely go to either though. There are all kinds of restaurants and shops around with new ones sprouting up all the time. Of course it's hot and humid here, but hey, it's Texas. What do you expect? It's snowed twice in my life here. Once when I was 3 years old and once when I was 18. Hurricanes, flooding, and tornadoes are common things to hear about. The worst flooding that happened here in my town was back during Tropical Storm Allison. It stalled over us and washed away whole subdivisions. Hurricanes are of course a threat because we're only 30 miles inland. And tornadoes (well, they happen everywhere I guess) are particularly scary just because we don't have basements or storm shelters here.





I enjoy living here because it's convenient. We would love to move somewhere like Colorado though because it's hard to be outdoorsy people in this area!

It's so much fun to read about where everyone lives! A bunch of different backgrounds! I like that. &lt;3


----------



## shelley s. (Sep 25, 2008)

I live in glendale Arizona (like where the superbowl was this last year) itâ€™s a rather large city, (population is like 247,000 in 2006). All of the cities in the valley in Arizona Peoria, Glendale, Phoenix, etc kind of intertwine a lot of the time it seems so there are a TON of people here haha, which make up the â€˜Phoenix Metropolitan areaâ€™. To put this into perspective, like Phoenix is the 5th largest city in the USâ€¦and even though I technically live in Glendale, Phoenix is like Â½ a mile from my house haha so the populations really seem to run together in my opinion

Living in Arizona is pretty coolâ€¦well, not literally, we have some of the hottest summers here! During the summer it is pretty typically for it to be between 100+ all summer long starting as early as mid June till late September (at night you donâ€™t get much relief either). and there really isnâ€™t much of an autumn, one day its really hot, then all of a sudden you wake up one day and all the plant life is dying and its cold all of a sudden (cold to Phoenicians being around 60-70 degrees hahah) Basically it is probably one of the boringest weather places ever, it rarely rains and does not snow unless you travel to northern Arizona. The most weather action you usually see in the Phoenix area is some wind or a dust storm. The biggest issue Arizona has is with flooding. Because the land is so dry, when it rains floods occur easily. Although this usually does not occur bad enough to cause any damage in the major cities, but often in outer counties that have more rural areas.

With of course a big city comes crime unfortunately. Arizonaâ€™s biggest issues seem to be related to gun crimes and drugs, with meth being the biggest burden. If you live in this area it seems chances are you know someone who has been shot :-/ But of course there are some neighborhoods that are worse than others. Phoenix is also (if I remember correctly) the number one city for identity theft due to illegal immigration. So you just have to be very careful with your personal do***ents and maybe not travel to certain parts of town at night and youâ€™re fine hahah

On a lighter note, there are lots of things to do in Glendale, especially with all the growth on the west side of the Phoenix Metropolitan area. After the Cardinals stadium was built at the Westgate center (where the superbowl was) this area really boomed boasting different bars and night life funâ€¦.this is where I seem to be finding myself the last few weekends haha There are also a lot of shopping opportunities on the west side as well as more â€˜upscaleâ€™ shopping on the east side of town in Scottsdale (you might even see a celebrity!)

I love living in Glendale! You canâ€™t beat the valley of the sun ;-) hahah


----------



## Kimmers86 (Sep 26, 2008)

I live in Green River, Wyoming. Our population is about 12,000. For the most part, everybody knows everybody somehow. GR is about 13 miles from Rock Springs which has a walmart and a mall and everything else. My town only has one grocery store. We used to have three but two closed down when I was a kid. It's a quiet little town. Everyone is nice and friendly. Rock Springs is the total opposite but it's just close enough that you can go over there for dinner or shopping. Let's see.....Green River is about a 2 1/2 hour drive to Salt Lake City, Utah. That's where most people around here do "real" shopping LOL. My town is totally boring, but I like it cause it's quiet and you don't have to worry about walking around by yourself at night. I hate the winters. It gets CRAZY cold here. Our summers also get pretty hot up to the mid 90's. Typical weather of a desert I suppose. Really hot or really cold...no in between! I can't believe I still live here....


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 26, 2008)

I live in Grand Island, NE and heres what Wikipedia says about it.

*Grand Island* is a city in and the county seat of Hall County, Nebraska, United States.[3] The population was 42,940 at the 2000 census.

Grand Island is home to the Nebraska Law Enforcement Training Center (NLETC) which is the sole agency responsible for training law enforcement officers throughout the state, as well as the Southern Power District serving southern Nebraska.

Grand Island has been given the All-American City Award three times (1955, 1967, and 1981-82) by the National Civic League.

Grand Island is the principal city of the Grand Island Micropolitan Statistical Area, which consists of Hall, Merrick, and Howard counties.

According to the United States Census Bureau, the city has a total area of 21.6 square miles (55.9 kmÂ²), of which, 21.5 square miles (55.6 kmÂ²) of it is land and 0.1 square miles (0.3 kmÂ²) of it (0.60%) is water.

A famous location among locals is Tornado Hill. It is a popular place during the winter after a fresh layer of snow is on it. It is a strange feature to people passing by the city since Grand Island is relatively flat. It is, in fact, burnt debris from the 1980 tornados (see below). The city dug into the earth and piled the ashes and whatever was left from the burnt debris in the hole. The dirt from the hole was then spread over the top of the pile. A myth about the hill is that pieces of debris (i.e. car bumpers) could be sticking out but this is impossible since all the debris was burnt and all the metals were recycled.

In 1857, thirty-five German settlers left Davenport, Iowa, and headed west to Nebraska to start a new settlement in an area of land known by French traders as La Grande Isle.[_citation needed_] It was called this because Grand Island is located on the largest inland island in the world. The island is formed by the Wood River and the North Platte River. Part of the reason for this expedition was because the Railroad had to have stops every 150 miles so that railroad engines could refuel. On July 4, 1857 they reached their destination and had built more permanent housing by September using local timber.

Over the next 9 years, the settlers had to battle many hardships including blizzards and conflicts with the local Native American populations. A fire set by a prospector who hated Germans destroyed the first settlement in 1859.[5] When the Union Pacific Railroad was built through the area, the population moved the settlement north of the Platte River, which is the present location of the town today.[5] While no longer an island, they kept the name.

Railroad workers accompanied the many trains for freight traffic that ran through the town.[_citation needed_]

In 1886, construction of the railroad reached the town, bringing increased trade and business. Population and industry began to grow.

In 1872 the city was incorporated, and in 1887 an intercity railway was established. In about 1890, sugar beets were introduced as a crop in Nebraska. A sugar beet processing factory was built in the southwest part of Grand Island. This was the first sugar beet factory built and operated in the United States.[6]

*1980 tornadoes*

_Main article: 1980 Grand Island tornado outbreak_

On June 3, 1980, Grand Island was hit by a massive supercell storm. Through the course of the evening, the city was ravaged by seven tornadoes. The hardest hit area of town was the South Locust business district. There were five deaths as a result of the tornadoes, the worst of which was rated F4 on the Fujita Scale.

Started in 1941, on the first Saturday of October is the annual Harvest of Harmony parade. School bands from all over Nebraska come to play in this parade. In the afternoons they hold band competitions at the local high schools. Floats also travel the parade routes. Also, Andy Mcvicker, performs the following Sunday.

Every mid-September are the Husker Harvest Days. This is a show of the latest farm techniques and equipment. According to superstition, it will always rain during Husker Harvest Days.

Grand Island recently acquired the rights to host the State Fair. The state fair will be held in its traditional site of Lincoln until 2009. In 2010 Grand Island will begin hosting the State Fair.

I dont really mind living here just that it can get boring at times.


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 26, 2008)

I live in a pleasant little town called Pleasanton. It's definitely a wealthy little burb in the Bay Area, east of San Francisco and over the hills. It's part of the East Bay Tri-Valley.

Pleasanton is definitely of the wealthier little towns in the already over-priced Bay. This is actually one of the only towns whose residential real estate hasn't been that affected by the housing market crash. as a matter of fact, houses around here haven't devalued at all, much to my dismay.

We have a great mall that homes a Nordstroms, a Macy's Men's and a macy's Women's, and a JCPennys and a Sears, along with a Sephora and a Sephora in the Penny's. We also have another shopping center that homes an IMAX theater and an Ulta.

John Madden lives in my town, and you can run into him at Lucky's picking up a prescription. He also owns half the commercial real estate in out little downtown.

Pleasanton also has an AWESOME farmer's market. really. it's my most favorite and only reason for waking up early in the morning.

Pleasanton is also one of the most community involved places I have ever seen. Summers are basically about monthly and weekly street fairs and park concerts. Winters are all about parades and more street fairs.

Living here has made me incredibly delusional in life, and makes me feel like I should spend more money than I have, and own more things than I have, and i have noticed that the kids around here have their own delusions on street smarts and whatnot. Living here is making me more broke than i should be, only because living here forces you to feel like you should "keep up with the Jones'".


----------



## Anna (Sep 26, 2008)

i'm from the south side of chicago. its..suburbia. we're close enough to the city to go if i want to. i currently live in dupage county, 17.4 miles from where i grew up. its..for where we are there is nothing to do. if you want to go to a nice restraunt you have to go where i live in dupage county, the city, or south suburbs. where i live is not much different than where my parents live, except the tax is lower. its flat here, not farm land, there's really nothing here except the city. the weather is on average all 4 seasons in one day. there is nothing but construction that never ends.


----------



## broooke (Oct 5, 2008)

Born and raised in a small town in Mississippi but moved to Memphis, TN for work... I like it here, but it's not too safe... I don't plan to stay here forever -- just until I can move up with my job and go to another location.


----------



## bC_0614 (Oct 5, 2008)

I live in San Jose, CA, right in the middle of Silicon Valley...well to be exact it's Campbell, CA this tiny little town but but no real difference with San Jose and is mixed in with it (if lived like 3 houses down i'd live exactly in San Jose lol). I like it because it's also pretty close to Santa Cruz. The Pop. is close 1 mill and there's actually alot in this city. It's about a 30 min drive from SF. Where I live it's a a very busy street, and loud haha. I can definetly say there's never a dull moment bcuz for all the time I've live some pretty crazy stuff has happened ( 3 fires, 2 car crashes, a break-in happen to the apartment next to us, guy falling off a ladder cracking his skull open..yikes!! people passing out from being too drunk.....yea i think you get the picture). There's alot of stuff either side of our street (it's an avenue) and for the most part I love where I live


----------



## Shelley (Oct 5, 2008)

I live in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. I'm too lazy today to type out everything so I will let Wikipedia show you the facts.

Winnipeg (pronounced /ˈwɪnɨpɛg/) is the capital and largest city in the Canadian province of Manitoba located in the prairies of Western Canada.

Over half of Manitoba's total population resides in the Winnipeg Capital Region. As of 2006 the Winnipeg Capital Region had 730,305 inhabitants. Winnipeg is the seventh largest municipality in Canada, with a total population of 633,451.

Winnipeg is home to several of Canada's national historic sites including; The Forks, the Red River Floodway, the Fort Garry Hotel, Confederation Building, the Exchange District, Fort Douglas and Lower Fort Garry (20 mi (32 km) from the original Fort Garry).

The city is located in the rich agricultural land of the Red River of the North in an area known as the Red River Valley. It is near the longitudinal centre of North America,at the confluence of the historic Red and Assiniboine Rivers, a point now commonly known as The Forks.

Winnipeg is home to historic architecture; distinctive neighbourhoods; scenic waterways; a heritage river; and numerous parks, including Assiniboine Park, and Birds Hill Provincial Park. It also lies in close proximity to pristine Canadian Shield rivers and hundreds of lakes, including Lake of the Woods, Lake Winnipeg (the eleventh largest lake in the world), and Lake Manitoba.

Winnipeg has even laid claim to the title of World's Longest Skating Rink, along the Red and Assiniboine rivers.

Winnipeg is situated in the Canadian Prairies of Western Canada; near the geographical centre of North America; and approximately 100 km (62 mi) north of the border with the United States. It is situated in the rich agricultural land of the Red River of the North in an area known as the Red River Valley; 70 km (43 mi) south of Lake Winnipeg.

Winnipeg has a humid continental climate (KÃ¶ppen climate classification Dfb), USDA Plant Hardiness Zone 3a. Summers are warm to hot and often humid, Spring and autumn are highly variable seasons, and its winters are long and cold. Because of the extremely flat, open landscape; Winnipeg lies exposed to numerous weather systems throughout the year; including cold arctic high pressure systems from the northwest during the winter season; and hot, humid weather drawn northward from the Gulf of Mexico during the summer season, often resulting in severe nighttime thunderstorms. Temperatures usually reach 30 Â°C (86.0 Â°F) or higher on 14 days a year, however, with the humidex it reaches temperatures at or above 30 Â°C (86.0 Â°F) on 45 days a year. Winnipeg usually has 27 days with thunderstorms per year.[23] A typical year will see an extreme range of temperatures from -35Â°C (-31Â°F) to 35Â°C (95Â°F), though both colder and warmer temperatures have been recorded

--------

Manitoba does have beautiful landscapes and its nice to be able to drive to Winnipeg Beach (Lake Winnipeg) in about an hour. My favorite area is Whiteshell Provincial Park which is only a two hour drive. Winnipeg is growing in size and many new subdivisions are being built. As for crime, we do have bad areas like any other city. There are quite a few gangs in the bad areas. Here is a photo link of Winnipeg etc.

Photos Winnipeg is a commercial stock photography site featuring pictures of Winnipeg people, lifestyle, buildings, streets, skylines and views.


----------



## girlo (Oct 8, 2008)

i live in palm coast in florida. It's not a very big city but also not incredibly small either. palm coast started off as a retirement community. Now there are alot more young families. We were the fastest growing county in the country for a couple years in row but not now. We have the basics (target, walmart, restaurants) For decent shopping you have to head 30 min north or south. or to Orlando (about an hour) All in all it is a great place to live for a young family. Not so great for young adults. I hope to move after I graduate from school. I would love to travel but will definitely come back to florida when it is time to start a family!


----------



## goldenangel512 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey everyone! I live in Round Rock Texas. A suburb about 25 minutes north of Austin. It's a very cool place to live if you can withstand the heat and humidity. They say we only have 2 seasons here. Warm summer and hot summer! We have the University of Texas close by which lends to a very active nightlife. Dell Computer's corporate headquarters are in Round Rock and that's what put us on the map. This used to be a small, quiet, family friendly town that was close enough to a bigger city if you wanted more action but it's grown quite a bit and real estate has gone up. It's still growing too! Last year we got a Premium Outlet Mall so I have a CCO I can go to close by



. We also have a minor league baseball team co-owned by Nolan Ryan. We have one of the best school districts in Texas. We're about an hour and a half north of San Antonio and 3 hours south of Dallas. All in all it's a decent place to live. Very low crime rate and very health and fitness conscious. Besides the Premium Outlet we have an Ikea, and most of the good make up and clothes shopping can be done in Austin where we have one stand alone MAC store and 3 MAC counters at Saks, Nordstroms, and Dillards. We have 3 Sephoras and a few Ultas. There's also some very cute eclectic shops downtown Austin. The only thing I've always been sad about is why there are no H &amp; M stores in Texas? Owell, that gives me an excuse to go to Chicago or San Francisco


----------



## ZsaZsaZsu (Jun 4, 2009)

I live on a tiiiiny island right outside the town of Ã…lesund.Here is about 2000 people in my island, and we have 2 grocery store, 2 hairdressers, 3 schools, 2 kindergartens and 2 hairdressers + a medical office, lol. Ã…lesund has a population of approximately 40 000, and is known for it's jugendstyle. Since I'm located at the coast, the weather is very windy and rainy, even though sometimes it can be quite nice and warm. At least the snow only lasts for a couple of days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## likeitshot (Jun 6, 2009)

I live in Mobile, Al, the muggiest city in the US! Go us



It gets crazy hot real quick early spring, so much so we seem to skip spring and just have summer. We are prone to hurricanes. From June 1 to November 30, we stay preoccupied with the Gulf of Mexico and the Atlantic Ocean. Unpredictable winters. One day you're wearing a sweater, the next a tube top.

Mobile is a medium sized city. Usual crime. Kinda boring until Mardi Gras



A lot of huge oak trees, beautiful historical buildings, and fried seafood. Only one mall though


----------



## smyle (Jun 6, 2009)

It rained in the morning, and now the Sun is shining bright. I am in the 3rd foor, and lots of trees surrounding my apartment. It really feels great. There is a river in the distant, but I can hear their sound. About 100 yards from my building, there is a bridge for a train, and at night it is just awesome to sit back, and watch around.

This is where I live


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been to Mobile, AL! lol Passing through counts, right?

I live in a middle/upper class suburb of Dallas, Texas... more of the Fort Worth side. "The population is 37,685 at the year of 2007, but 2010 estimates have been released and been reported as the population will be reaching 40,127."

It was voted one of the USA's 100 best cities to live. There's basically no crime, and we always joke that the police don't have anything better to do than give everyone tickets. lol

It's nice. A lot of parks. lol Yay North Texas!


----------

